# Livery Renfrewshire



## Jingleballs (24 January 2014)

Can anyone recommend a decent non riding school livery yard near Bishopton/Houston/Kilmacolm?

OH and I are moving house hopefully towards the end of this year/early next year depending when we sell our home and the build dates for the new homes we are considering - Bishopton is one of the areas on the list but although I know the names of some yards out that way, I don't know much else about them as they are a good 30+ miles from where we live now.

Looking for a yard with good all year turn out (24/7 in summer) who can offer assisted/part DIY or Full livery (I currently do grass livery April to Dec and then full livery for the few months he is stabled overnight)

Must have an all weather outdoor and decent hacking - don't mind not having and indoor as I've never had the luxury of one before.

So far I've noted Gryffside (which doesn't do full??), Lawmarnock, Wardhouse (Riding school??) - any others worth considering?

It's a long way off but I just want to make sure this is a factor on where we relocate to!!


----------



## kez1001 (24 January 2014)

Gryffeside is nice and they can do some services when required I think but correct me if wrong. Hacking is amazing.

I've got friends at lawmarnock who like it too. It's quite big though and has a strange quarantine rule when you first arrive if I recall correctly. 

There are quite a few small private yards around kilmacolm. You could try the kilmacolm riding club for info. 

Also if you venture towards Paisley or Ayrshire there is much more choice.


----------



## Jingleballs (30 January 2014)

Thanks Kez!!!


----------



## Jingleballs (10 March 2014)

Just bumping this up again.

Gryffeside looks and sounds lovely BUT only offers adhoc services and is primarily assisted livery.  The would cover for sickness or holidays but not a regular arrangement which isn't ideal.


I did assisted DIY for 5 years at other yards but having had a promotion at work and switching to full livery, I'm not sure i could go back to assisted DIY and would look for full livery cover 2 - 3 days a week if not all the time.  I also have a sharer who doesn't do chores as part of our agreement although that may be flexible if she even wants to keep the share after I relocate.


I've heard good things about Wardhouse and they do 24/7 turn out 365 days a year but I've heard the field is miles from the yard making it impossible to ride your horse in the winter months so looking for other options!


----------



## Jnhuk (10 March 2014)

I used to be in that area many years ago and know there are quite a few private yards but I am not sure how many would have facility for full livery. I don't think you will find them other than word of mouth. Speak to the secretary of Kilmacolm RC as it is now for contacts who is a lovely person.  If you want other names to contact for up to date info, pm me but the places I knew may have changed as I did leave the area early 1990s so my information not recent.

If you are looking at Bishopton maybe worth speaking to someone like Muriel Colquhoun


----------



## Jingleballs (11 March 2014)

Thank you - will try the riding club.

Not sure when we'll be moving - hopefully later this year but could be early next year so got plenty of time to look for somewhere.


----------



## Flora (11 March 2014)

I have a small yard in Houston about 10 mins from Ingliston.  There are only 10 horses on yard, big airy stables and I have an indoor school. I have a full livery stable available in 2 weeks, but I can put you on the waiting list for the future, if you pm your details.


----------



## Jingleballs (11 March 2014)

Flora said:



			I have a small yard in Houston about 10 mins from Ingliston.  There are only 10 horses on yard, big airy stables and I have an indoor school. I have a full livery stable available in 2 weeks, but I can put you on the waiting list for the future, if you pm your details.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Flora - I'll PM you!


----------



## Natalie1990 (9 January 2015)

Flora said:



			I have a small yard in Houston about 10 mins from Ingliston.  There are only 10 horses on yard, big airy stables and I have an indoor school. I have a full livery stable available in 2 weeks, but I can put you on the waiting list for the future, if you pm your details.
		
Click to expand...

Is this still available? Thanks!


----------

